# Schwinn S 2 balloon tire 26 " spoke length PLEASE



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2019)

Getting ready to re - lace a couple of sets of my schwinn S 2  26" balloon tire rims , its been a few years since i have done any wheels , could someone please tell me what the length of the spokes are for 26" schwinn S 2 wheels,  i have a bunch of spokes about 10 3/8", thanks for your help ! 

Also any diagrams would be great thanks again !


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2019)

I found that it's actually pretty easy just to measure what's on the wheel before taking the old ones off.  In my experience once the spokes are in place, and the hub is given its twist, the end of the spoke is right at the surface of the rim.  The nipple takes up any gap.  If you've got the tire and rim strip off, take a nipple off and actually measure an existing spoke.


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 27, 2019)

10 19/32 isn't it


----------



## frank 81 (Oct 27, 2019)

10 5/8 Cross 4


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for all the help guys i really appreciate it !


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 28, 2019)

10 19/32" is the "official" length that Schwinn recommends for 4 cross lacing.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 28, 2019)

there is a formula online for computing spoke length using the wheel and the hub.... I just let the bike shop do it where I buy spokes if I do not know.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 7, 2019)

If what I've found is correct, one wheel needs 10 19/32" spokes and the other needs 10 5/8" spokes.  

10 19/32" is shorter than 10 5/8"  by 1/32"  (or .79mm.)  Unless you have access to older NOS spokes, you're going to be buying your spokes in mm.  10 19/32 is 269.08125 mm, 10 5/8" is 269.875 mm.  Most spokes that I've found recently have all been advertised as 269 mm.   *IF* they're exactly 269 mm, then they're actually a little on the short side for either length needed, but that will be taken up inside the nipple.  I guess you could file off that 1/32" off the 10 5/8" to get a 10 19/32" spoke is it really matters that much - if it's really a 10 5/8" spoke that you're getting in the first place.  But by not having any spoke extend beyond the nipple lessens the chance of rupturing the rim strip and it also allows a screw driver to fit snugly into the groove in the nipple.  So if you buy 72 of the 269mm spokes, you'll be able to do both the front and rear wheels.


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 7, 2019)

This is out of a 48' schwinn catalog


----------



## Schwinn lover (Dec 7, 2019)

I have bought from Husky Bicycles in Texas,, easy to order on line. Laced S-2Wheels using 3/4" nipples, or used Schwinn's off the old wheels


----------

